# Crazy Maxine



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Why people voted for her over and over is beyond the imagination, no talent and all hate with a platform of identity politics....she has nothing to offer. Now she wants Parental Advisory splashed on the TV prior to Mr Trump speaking.

Snip: Rep. Maxine Waters, D-Calif., who appeared on BET Wednesday to lambast President Trump's State of the Union Address, called for a parental advisory each time the president appears on television.

"Whenever he appears on TV there should be a disclaimer that says 'This may be may not be acceptable for children,'" she said.

Waters recorded a pre-taped response to Trump's address, which was broadcast on attorney and political commentator Angela Rye's BET special.

*Link: Rep. Maxine Waters calls for a parental advisory when Trump appears on TV | Fox News
*

What a con she is and fleecing America to boot.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to show this post to my wife. She's got this thing about good ole Maxine. I enjoy watching her scream and swear and foam at the mouth (the wife, that is).


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The only problem with that is...

In Maxine's district, it would be hard to locate a parent.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

James Brown Jr.....uh, I mean Maxine is a one trick pony. Without screaming about Trump she's got nothing. Sad. Bigly!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

James Brown, Jr. LOL! Good God, ya'll.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Her and Sheila Jackson Lee...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> "Whenever he appears on TV there should be a disclaimer that says 'This may be may not be acceptable for children,'" she said.


God, I missed her rant on BET.

My guess is though that she gave her little speech in her native ebonics tongue...which, I don't speak or understand.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Another Sheila Jackson Lee clone ...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

In the land of freaks,(except for a few members here)she is the biggest crooked freak there.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

What is scary is that she gets 70% plus
of the vote in her protected district. By protected
I mean safe democrat. They won't gerrymander 
enough Republicans into her seat to challenge her.
https://ballotpedia.org/California's_43rd_Congressional_District


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> What is scary is that she gets 70% plus
> of the vote in her protected district. By protected
> I mean safe democrat. They won't gerrymander
> enough Republicans into her seat to challenge her.
> https://ballotpedia.org/California's_43rd_Congressional_District


Hate to say it but the people in her district are gimmedat's.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Hate to say it but the people in her district are gimmedat's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yup...she is the female black Santa Claus...24/7/365.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Hate to say it but the people in her district are gimmedat's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The epitome of how you take from one to buy 
the votes from another.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

@ Stockton , you mean they can't get any areas near her South Central / Compton district that have more than 20 % GOP residents to redistrict into her feifdom ?


----------

